# Wood Stove For People That Need Close Clearance To Combustibles



## BrotherBart (Sep 12, 2011)

I know. But with the pipe and the text it looks like...

"We have a double door Englander wood stove with blower. Work great. $500 or best offer."


----------



## fossil (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh my.  I can smell the sofa beginning to smolder.   :ahhh:


----------



## Jags (Sep 12, 2011)

There is something wrong with that installation but I just can't put my finger on it.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Sep 13, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> There is something wrong with that installation but I just can't put my finger on it.



The stove top clashes with the wallpaper.


----------

